# griggs pigs



## jbender1000 (Nov 16, 2009)

Been hittin pretty hard at Griggs the last couple weeks. Here's what i got a couple days ago....


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

However posting pics of good fish and naming the spot where you caught them is a good way to A. Get your spot cleaned out (in a hurry), *and* B. Piss alot of people off. 

Alot of the good S-eye anglers on here post generic spots and save the specific locations for PM's (if at all).

Just some food for thought


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice catch.welcome to the site,and feel free to post reports in any way you see fit.



> However posting pics of good fish and naming the spot where you caught them is a good way to A. Get your spot cleaned out (in a hurry), and B. Piss alot of people off.


it's a sad state of affairs when someone has to worry about "pissing people off" because they choose to give a report on their fishing outings
and sadder yet when people suggest that others don't post info just for that reason.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

misfit said:


> nice catch.welcome to the site,and feel free to post reports in any way you see fit.
> 
> it's a sad state of affairs when someone has to worry about "pissing people off" because they choose to give a report on their fishing outings
> and sadder yet when people suggest that others don't post info just for that reason.


Sighhhhhh,

Sorry jbender I didnt mean to come down hard on you, I was simply trying to give you the heads up that posting specifics like you did can have unintentional, often catastrophic results on the spot posted. 

And I couldn't agree more, it is a sad state of affairs: I wish it everyone that visited this site was honest, I wish everyone that visited this site kept only fish hooked in the mouth..."I wish.." yea you get the point. Fact of the matter is there are poachers/meat hunters that frequent online forums on a regular basis. They will take any/all info you post and use it against you. They will go down and catch 6 saugeye/smallmouth/whatever take them back to the truck, then turn around and string up 6 more (i've actually had people brag about doing just that). This isn't like some sort of urban legend...This is what actually happens folks (deercreek anyone?). And this is why "outing" a *specific* spot on the internet will piss alot of people off. I think the vast majority of our members understand the state of affairs and post accordingly...I was simply trying to give jbender a little heads up so he would fit in a little better....


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> .I was simply trying to give jbender a little heads up so he would fit in a little better


fit in a little better with who?
this site is made up of people with a wide range of opinions,ideals,etc,and they all fit in.ogf is a site where everyone should feel welcome,and not have to worry about "fitting in".


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

misfit said:


> fit in a little better with who?
> this site is made up of people with a wide range of opinions,ideals,etc,and they all fit in.ogf is a site where everyone should feel welcome,and not have to worry about "fitting in".


lol, I wouldn't exactly go that far, im sure some "ogf member(s)" would disagree . But yea, everyone is entitled to there own opinion and entitled to post as they see fit. I guess I was referring to the majority of the Saugeye guys who put in countless hours patterning saugeye. Most of "us" often dont post specifics/spots, but are more then willing to help in general info/presentation etc.

And I would like to apologize to jbender, he simply mentioned "Griggs", which basically means anywhere from 161 to the Dam. There are fish in the coves, at the bridges, and below the dam (including probably a couple dozen other spots which im not aware of). He did not identify a specific spot (as I had implied) rather a generalized area. I over reacted a tad and I apologize.


----------



## mkombe (May 23, 2007)

Jbender-

Great pics for your first post. Looks like you had a solid evening.

I can see what Aklac is saying as well as him apologizing for the generalization of Griggs as a specific spot. It is a very large area and no specific location was given out...but since Saugeye are heavily considered a food source, there are folks trolling around that would LOVE to get exact spots on where to pick some up, thus possibly pulling out some of the hard working saugeye fishermen's harvest such as yours Jbender!

P.S. where at Griggs did you say those were caught?!?!

Great pics nonetheless and good luck in the future! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Scientific Angler (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm just upset a Michigan fan is catching Columbus fish. Just messing with ya. Very nice fish.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Great fish, seeing photos like that is a large reason why I sit at this computer. Thanks for sharing. (That is your fish cleaning shirt isn't it, I mean you don't wear it in public do you?)


----------



## jbender1000 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hahaha...I am from Michigan so yes I do wear it in public hahahaha...sorry about the first post....didnt know I was giving away too much info....just thought since I was catchin 'em other people should too. Didn't think about people cleanin it out..I'll have to keep that in mind.


----------



## jbender1000 (Nov 16, 2009)

Caught this bad boy at a private pond this morning....


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Griggs is a big place...I see no problem. Anything more specific would result in a mob....not saying that is good or bad, you can choose for yourself. They are hitting all over Central Ohio right now, too. Good catches.


----------



## Bassinb4sunup (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm pretty sure he caught all those right next to that one wave!! You know, the one that rolls across the surface glistening in the sun. Jesus Christ, people need to get over themselves. Fish reproduce, People catch fish. Thats just the way it is. Whether you give up the location on here or not. A thousand other people that do not talk on OGF know that same spot. There are only so many bodies of water.

This message was brought to you by the Bassinb4sunup bitch for no reason campaign.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Quiet. shhhhhhhhhhh! All your fish are belong to us!!!!!!!!!


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

Nice fiiiiiiiiiiiish! 

Horrible fashion statement...


----------



## mkombe (May 23, 2007)

jbender-

What was the length of that one that you are holding in the 2nd picture? low 20's?

Thats a nice fish!


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

If anyone wants to know his spot I can tell you! It's the one with the ONLY Michigan fan it!


----------



## DeepDiver (Oct 18, 2009)

jbender......Very nice fish, even for a Wolverine... Ignore the one post, you did just fine..


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Bassinb4sunup said:


> I'm pretty sure he caught all those right next to that one wave!! You know, the one that rolls across the surface glistening in the sun. Jesus Christ, people need to get over themselves. Fish reproduce, People catch fish. Thats just the way it is. Whether you give up the location on here or not. A thousand other people that do not talk on OGF know that same spot. There are only so many bodies of water.
> 
> This message was brought to you by the Bassinb4sunup bitch for no reason campaign.


Saugeye do not reproduce I see nothing wrong with mentioning a specfic body of water but if you go further than that it CAN be harmfull to the fish in that generall area, no tsaying that they will wipe them out just saying it will be harder to catch bigger fish. And also keep in mind that your "honey hole" can be someone elses too

NIce fish and great catch welcome to the forum there is alot of good people on here as well as good info and reports


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice fish man, Did you keep that smallie for a Thanksgiving dinner center piece (stirring the pot) Congrats and keep the pics and good reports coming, I cant buy a decent catch but I keep at it.


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice fish, good job and thanks for the post.


----------



## SpecialNick (Dec 8, 2008)

Def some nice fish..... not like that spot is any kind of secret haha


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

jshbuckeye said:


> Nice fish man, Did you keep that smallie for a Thanksgiving dinner center piece (stirring the pot) Congrats and keep the pics and good reports coming, I cant buy a decent catch but I keep at it.


thats funny right there


----------



## slipbobber (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice. Very nice fish. All about presentation, color, factors. I doubt anyone will fish out Griggs.  Let alone a spot. Been Saugeye fishing for to long and fished Griggs for many years. Thanks for posting those great pics.


----------



## jbender1000 (Nov 16, 2009)

you're right on the money! the big one was a little over 22" and then next biggest was about 19".


----------



## mkombe (May 23, 2007)

Nice. I was thinking somewhere around there. She looks nice and plump though. Congrats again.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Those are some nice saugeye. Well since we are giving specific spots away, you can also catch saugeye at alum, hoover, buckeye, indian lake. That's enough for now. I saw a picture of rocks and he said griggs, unless there was an edit, stating the reservoir is not so bad.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Those are some nice fish guys they are alot of fun to catch Just because you share the spots dont mean anything you have to get out there and get em


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Cracks me up how people with like 5 posts are acting like this thread has no impact on the spot posted. Hate to sound like a D-bag but I've bascially been on OGF basically since day one (and its predecessor GFO) and can say without a doubt threads like this destroy holes year after year. We've been through this before countless times 

To prove a point I often check out Griggs spillway on my way too/from class. Today I saw 5 people on the way too class and 5 different people on the way back. Last week I saw one person in 3 days. Is there anything wrong with that? no. Does it piss me off? lol no. Truth is Griggs isnt the greatest place to fish and often times can be a nightmare. If you think you can just walk down and start pulling in fish left and right your sorely mistaken.

What pisses me off is people keeping more then there limit, people keeping snagged fish, and people disrespecting mother nature.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Bassinb4sunup said:


> Jesus Christ, people need to get over themselves. Fish reproduce, People catch fish. Thats just the way it is. Whether you give up the location on here or not. A thousand other people that do not talk on OGF know that same spot. There are only so many bodies of water.


Again I dont care about people catching fish, I care about people breaking the law (littering poacing etc). Also keep in mind that some spots, such as Griggs, cannot handle the pressure that other spots can. Posting a thread about how you scored some Saugeye at Indian Lake is one thing (Indian got stocked with one million saugeye last year) Posting a thread about how you caught saugeye at Griggs is quite another (Griggs has been stocked with 18,000 fish/year since 1997)


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice catch jbender and welcome to the site.We are much like a car lot here,we have all kinds.I see nothing wrong with your post at all.Just a warning be prepared,I am sure someone will come along and ask if you released them all,yes we have a lot of those too.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

You're right acklac7 the trash is rediculous at all of the central ohio honey holes and us fisherman have to set examples before were kicked out of all the great spots


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice fish jbender, especially that bluegill. I love catching ones that are big enough to hold by the jaw like a bass. Make for some pretty good sandwiches (you know, comfort food) come Saturday!

andesangler


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't believe some people are coming down on this guy for saying he caught some fish (very nice fish they are!) out of griggs. He did not name a specific spot. Lots of people fish Griggs everyday, it's not like it is some secret body of water in central ohio. This forum is for posting fishing reports and that is exactly what he did. So let it go and go do some of your own fishing.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice looking catch!! Welcome to the site!! A.J. Stay out of my hole i have enough company!! Heard you already snuck there other night. Slow that way need water. Got a limit tonight and it was not at griggs it was east in a lake with alot of water missing!! How was that.


----------



## xdusty (May 16, 2009)

i too disagree with the idea of catching over your limit and poaching. i know that those kinda guys are out there but i like to think they are few and far between. i think most of if not all of the guys on this board have the same thoughts on how to treat our local waterways. with millions of saugeye being stocked in central ohio every year, i dont think giving a fellow fishermen a heads up on a general area where the bite is good will harm anything. besides, not to be harsh but all of the guys ive seen conducting themselves in that way on the water, didnt exactly look like the type to have a computer, or even know what a thread is.


btw, i guess ive gotta out myself and say go blue. yes i know thier bad, yes i know it appears as though we may lose this saturday, and yes im very glad you guys ended up signing pryor lol. conrats!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

fishslim said:


> A.J. Stay out of my hole i have enough company!! Heard you already snuck there other night. Slow that way need water. Got a limit tonight and it was not at griggs it was east in a lake with alot of water missing!! How was that.


And who says it's "your hole" troy ...I mean come on...everyone knows about hoover lol.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

xdusty said:


> with millions of saugeye being stocked in central ohio every year, i dont think giving a fellow fishermen a heads up on a general area where the bite is good will harm anything. besides, not to be harsh but all of the guys ive seen conducting themselves in that way on the water, didnt exactly look like the type to have a computer, or even know what a thread is.



I've heard that argument before, and I guess im somewhat inclined to agree. However take a look at the snaggers down below deer creek sometime...I guarantee you some, if not most, frequent this site 

Also keep in mind the DNR does not stock all systems equally. For instance Indian/Hoover/Alum get 2-3x more fish per acre then the Scioto/Olentangy.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

xdusty said:


> i too disagree with the idea of catching over your limit and poaching. i know that those kinda guys are out there but i like to think they are few and far between. i think most of if not all of the guys on this board have the same thoughts on how to treat our local waterways. with millions of saugeye being stocked in central ohio every year, i dont think giving a fellow fishermen a heads up on a general area where the bite is good will harm anything. besides, not to be harsh but all of the guys ive seen conducting themselves in that way on the water, didnt exactly look like the type to have a computer, or even know what a thread is.
> 
> 
> btw, i guess ive gotta out myself and say go blue. yes i know thier bad, yes i know it appears as though we may lose this saturday, and yes im very glad you guys ended up signing pryor lol. conrats!



Also keep in mind that you DO NOT have to be a memeber to veiw these threads they are public info. YOu could do a google of ohio saugeye,or griggs and I bet that this or other threads similar to this will pop up. Take a look at how many guests this site gets on an average day. And almost everyone has access to a computer be it a friend,library,or there own


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Someone should tell the ODNR about this crisis. In their ignorance the actually post pictures of people, with fish they caught at Griggs! They must think this is public water, for all taxpayers! This must be stopped!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice Fish both the smallie and the eye.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice eyes' JB.I for one could care less about whom on here,or any other site I frequent that I piss off for giving out a specific spot.Some folks on here like to say that sites such as this one are for giving out only info regarding lures used,or techniques used,but not specific spots.Don't really do much good to know what to use,if you don't have any idea where to use it,does it? I would venture to say in my 50+years of fishing,I've fished at least,at least 90% of the bass streams in Ohio,prolly several times each.Every fall and winter after I store the bass boat,I fish several streams and spillway areas for saugeye,and make several trips to fish the Lake Erie piers for night walleye.When I make a report,I will list not only the general area I fished,but pretty much the exact location as well.That's the sole purpose of my report,to let folks know where to go catch some fish.If I was out wading the Kokosing River yesterday,and had a good day,I will post what bridge I started from.I do it all the time on several sites,guess what? The Kokosing(to my knowledge)hasn't been fished out yet,and I see no more litter than at any other time.When I get into a nice mess of saugeye from below Pleasant Hill Dam,I will report it as soon as I get back home,not even concerning myself if 200 guys will be there the next day,won't happen,never does.I actually find it humorous that all these younger guys are trying to be all secretive about spots us older dudes have been fishing before you were even born.Tip:If your "honey hole" is getting pounded by too many fishermen,find a new one.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Very nice first post great pics.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

By Harbor Hunter Tip:If your "honey hole" is getting pounded by too many fishermen,find a new one. ,,,,,,PRICELESS


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

great fish, I always enjoy a good picture in a post! 
welcome to the site,
EE


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I actually find it humorous that all these younger guys are trying to be all secretive about spots us older dudes have been fishing before you were even born.


same here.long before many of these young experts were born,and long before(and without the help of) fishing forums,and even the internet,from which they've benefited greatly.
and a lot of those spots were just as crowded then,as they are today.back in the late 70's - early 80's, some of these spillways looked like the maumee walleye run


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

> same here.long before many of these young experts were born,and long before(and without the help of) fishing forums,and even the internet,from which they've benefited greatly


You forgot to add "without fishfinders or GPS systems"

Something these guys don't realize I can tell them I limit out at the south section, westside of hoover but them going there and producing fish is another story.

Congrats on the eyes, I for one would lave released them into a lake of hot peanut oil,


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

misfit said:


> and a lot of those spots were just as crowded then,as they are today.back in the late 70's - early 80's, some of these spillways looked like the maumee walleye run


I remember them well. O'Shaughnessy and Deer Creek before that.

I wonder if anyone on here who fishes the Scioto remembers Pete Hall. The man flat knew every spring, every hole and almost every inch of the river and O'Shaughnessy, and there wasn't a more gracious man to share info.

I was the first man to find saugeye coming up to the first riffle in Mill Creek after dark in April. It's been a while. I had some spectacular fishing to myself for about three nights, and I fished all night long. Maybe it was my laughter that woke up other fishermen, I dunno, but I think it had to do with trying to sneak my stringer out when a fella I knew happened to be coming home from work. So, on the fourth night, there were half a doz. others when I arrived, and then the news hit the radio, and then soon the place made the Maumee look like an infectious plague scene. All without the internet. lol.

Old Pete was pissed that I didn't ring him up and tell him about it right off, but he got over it quick.


----------



## Bassinb4sunup (Sep 23, 2009)

dre said:


> I can't believe some people are coming down on this guy for saying he caught some fish (very nice fish they are!) out of griggs. He did not name a specific spot. Lots of people fish Griggs everyday, it's not like it is some secret body of water in central ohio. This forum is for posting fishing reports and that is exactly what he did. So let it go and go do some of your own fishing.



This is why i will make a random smart ass comment when everyone starts bitching. Lately there have been at least three threads where everyone wants to complain about a catch or someone "giving up" a spot. Most of the better spots that I fish were disclosed to me by other anglers on this site. I understand you dont want to give up all your tips and tricks but is it really that big of a deal when one person does? Any technique and bait can work just as good as the last on any given day. One day a spot can be the honey hole of a lifetime and the next a dormant hole of a life time. Basically what i'm saying is everyone just needs to calm down!! It's fishing. We all love it.


----------



## xdusty (May 16, 2009)

although im a young guy, i gotta say the good ole guys that have been fishing the lake for 30+ years are awesome. ive had em tell me what they're hitting on, point out exact humps, ledges, or even the exact log they pulled a 5lbs fish off of. and to cap it off, they'll offer you thier bait before they leave lol. i think older guys just realize that they've caught more fish then they could ever recall and there are more then enough fish to go around. after all, that spot has been producing since the 70's when somone told them about it.


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

One of the reasons that Columbus is even where it is is because long before white man showed up on this continent the native Americans could find food, i.e. fish in the waterways!! Like Bassinb4sunup said, one day a spot is great, the next there are no fish! Let's get a life people! If you worried about your honey spot, don't tell. But I'll bet there are more fishermen than honey spots so you are not alone in your knowledge of where sometimes you can catch fish. If you are visible where you are catching fish & people will show up to join the fun.


----------



## TiDuhble (Apr 10, 2008)

I can't believe people are still going on about this. This is crazy! 1st of all he didn't give his exact location. That should have killed all this stupidness right there. On top of that it is his spot ( sort of speak) If he wants to tell everyone on here exactly where, when, how, and what he used then so be it. Actually be thankful that he did give you the info. Because although there are some of you on here that actually catch fish but some of you be on here selling wolf tickets. So in short, if you not saying congrats on a good day of fishing then shut up and don't say anything at all. Because everyone on here has told someone about a "honey hole." And yes, sometimes S'eyes are not the easiest to catch. But then if you are the one not catching them, STEP YOUR GAME UP!


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

I am the manager at tim hortons at mill run too !!!! i got 2 poles in my truck at all times i know where i am going to be at afterwork everyday....before and afterwork u said light jigs rite ? lol j/k i will let every one else go down there to get skunked i will stick to otherbodys of water ............Great fish though keep it up and feel free to post any spot that is producing ......everybody is mad cause u can catch fish in there and they cant .......... i have not seen anybodys pictures but yours.Keep it up and keep posting pictures


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

TiDuhble said:


> I can't believe people are still going on about this. This is crazy! 1st of all he didn't give his exact location. That should have killed all this stupidness right there. On top of that it is his spot ( sort of speak) If he wants to tell everyone on here exactly where, when, how, and what he used then so be it. Actually be thankful that he did give you the info. Because although there are some of you on here that actually catch fish but some of you be on here selling wolf tickets. So in short, if you not saying congrats on a good day of fishing then shut up and don't say anything at all. Because everyone on here has told someone about a "honey hole." And yes, sometimes S'eyes are not the easiest to catch. But then if you are the one not catching them, STEP YOUR GAME UP!


This is starting to get comical lol. Take a trip by the steelhead forum sometime and try posting info on an unstocked trib then see what happens. Some systems can handle all the pressure/illegal activity others cant.

Oh and all of you should read "Fishes of Ohio" by troutman sometime, its a good book that details the rapid decline of our fisheries since the turn of the century.

Oh and the Native Americans only kept what they needed, no more, no less. Can you honestly say the "white man" is the same?

Oh and search the threads on this board and see how many threads start with "Oshaugnessy pigs" or "Delaware Pigs" or "Greenlawn Pigs" or "Big Walnut Roller dam pigs". There's a reason for that 

Oh and LAST BUT NOT LEAST I DO NOT CARE ABOUT OTHER FISHERMAN HITTING HOLES THAT I FREQUENT. I CARE ABOUT ALL THE OTHER CRAP THAT COMES WITH POSTING A SPOT...SNAGGERS, POACHERS AND PEOPLE THAT LEAVE ALL THERE CRAP BEHIND...TRY READING THE ENTIRE THREAD BEFORE YOU POST...KTHNX.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

FatRap007 said:


> ....everybody is mad cause u can catch fish in there and they cant .......... i have not seen anybodys pictures but yours.Keep it up and keep posting pictures


Jesus, read the entire thread before you comment on a post.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Are we still in America? Did someone repeal the First amendment, and forget to tell me?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Mhmm something smells good...Keep stirring that pot


----------



## CrappyFisherman (Aug 26, 2009)

acklac7 said:


> Oh and the Native Americans only kept what they needed, no more, no less. Can you honestly say the "white man" is the same? ..
> 
> Oh and LAST BUT NOT LEAST I DO NOT CARE ABOUT OTHER FISHERMAN HITTING HOLES THAT I FREQUENT. I CARE ABOUT ALL THE OTHER CRAP THAT COMES WITH POSTING A SPOT...SNAGGERS, POACHERS AND PEOPLE THAT LEAVE ALL THERE CRAP BEHIND....


I kind of agree agree because folks don't/didn't learn differently. I say kind of, because IMO it's how folks who grow up in urban areas often don't learn about sustainable methods, and it's the same the world over, white man or brown or yellow or.... People are much the same everywhere. Non-agricultural nomadic cultures who lived off the land knew what they needed to do and more important, what they should NOT do.

I grew up on the other side of the world and was fortunate to spend a lot of time with an Aborigine during my impressionable years as a young man. He worked at my father's (very rural) place of work, where I lived for 6 months between school systems, and I'm blessed to have been able to call him a friend. I vividly remember some young boys from a nearby Aboriginal village going through birds' nests for eggs (protein for dirt poor, and I mean DIRT poor folks), and they would always leave some eggs behind; I asked my friend why, and his reply was "So there will be nests next year, of course". When we moved to a the city nearby, I saw local poor boys raiding nests - and they emptied the nests. They just didn't know any better.

I'm very new to fishing with lures and so on but one thing he taught me, was that if you don't treat the outdoors and them living critters right - your future is screwed. So though I'm out often and hardly catch fish, when I leave any place I (try to) fish in, it's always cleaner than I when I arrive. (And when I clean up other folks' trash before it gets blown away or floats away and they see me doing it, I've actually heard comments like "dumb foreigner" - like I give a stinky rat's a$$ about what they say when I do that.)

Apologies for the rambling thread hijack....


----------



## Eric-Bassin (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice fish man! Keep chuckin and windin and don't let em keep ya down. 

Wow...Griggs is considered a 'spot'...well now at least I know exactly where to go. 

I think any fisherman in Columbus / central Ohio knows there are fish in Griggs.

Here you go 40,01,45.51 N 83,05,35.72 W Now that is a spot to start at! .... giving you time to look it up..... it is the boat ramp.

Time to clean the reels and re-organize the tackle bag for next spring. Good fishin y'all.


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

acklac7 if you want my girfreind always keeps tissues in my truck sounds like you need a couple ....lol u got your feathers all ruffled from couple of spots poeple post lololol poeple theese days


----------

